# Introducing Kindle for PC



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Just got this from Amazon. The app is not yet ready, but you can sign up to be notified when download available

SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Oct. 22, 2009-- Amazon.com, Inc. (NASDAQ: AMZN) today announced "Kindle for PC," the free application that lets readers around the world enjoy Kindle books on their personal computers (PC). The U.S. Kindle Store (www.amazon.com/kindlestore) currently offers over 360,000 books, including New Releases and 101 of 112 New York Times Bestsellers, which are typically $9.99 or less. The Kindle Store is the only place to find some of the most popular books of today in digital format. Kindle books can now be read on the Kindle, Kindle DX, iPhone, iPod touch, and PC.

Kindle for PC features Amazon's Whispersync technology that automatically saves and synchronizes bookmarks and last page read across devices. Whether you read Kindle books on a Kindle, Kindle DX, or one of the free Kindle applications, you can always have your reading with you and never lose your place. With Kindle for PC, you can read some on your PC, read some on your Kindle, and always pick up right where you left off. Whispersync helped make the Kindle for iPhone application the most popular books app in the Apple App Store.

"Kindle for PC is the perfect companion application for folks who own a Kindle or Kindle DX," said Ian Freed, Vice President, Amazon Kindle. "Kindle for PC is also a great way for people around the world to read the most popular books of today even if they don't yet have a Kindle."

With Kindle for PC, readers can take advantage of the following features:

Purchase, download, and read hundreds of thousands of books available in the Kindle Store
Access their entire library of previously purchased Kindle books stored on Amazon's servers for free
Choose from over 10 different font sizes and adjust words per line
Add and automatically synchronize bookmarks and last page read
View notes and highlights marked on Kindle and Kindle DX
Zoom in and out of text with a pinch of the fingers (Windows 7 users only)
Turn pages with a finger swipe (available in a future release for Windows 7 users)
Microsoft demonstrated Kindle for PC for the first time ever at the Windows 7 launch event today in New York City. "Customers have told us that they want access to a wider variety of content and an increasingly diverse set of form factors," said Mike Nash, corporate vice president of Windows Platform Strategy at Microsoft. "With the announcement of Kindle for PC, Amazon is making its massive selection of Kindle books available on the world's most widely used platform. The new Kindle for PC's use of Windows 7 features such as Jump Lists and Windows Touch demonstrates how Windows 7 makes new things possible."

Kindle for PC takes advantage of capabilities in the new Windows 7, including Windows Touch technology. In addition to Windows 7, Kindle for PC will also be compatible with Windows XP and Windows Vista. Kindle for PC will be available to customers around the world as a free download next month. Sign up to receive an email when Kindle for PC is available for download at http://www.amazon.com/KindleforPC.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Woo Hoo!  Wonder if they'll have something for Windows Mobile as well. . . . .thanks for the alert, Jess. . . . .


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I just submitted my email address.  I've got a couple of reference books I would love to be able to read on the computer.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Gizmodo article from the Microsoft launch thingy: http://gizmodo.com/5387663/amazon-multitouch-kindle-app-with-full-color-for-windows-7

A video demo here: http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/windows7/archive/2009/10/22/kindle-for-the-pc-announced-and-it-s-awesome.aspx

I won't be able to use the touch features, but I can read!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have signed up as well.  Would like to know when this comes out as I have books I would rather access from my computer.  Good to see Amazon making some changes in light of B&N's annoucement.  If they give me folders, I can die a happy woman!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

What about Kindle for Mac?

I don't think I'd ever read a whole book on my MacBook Pro, but it would be useful for looking at samples.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just signed up!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It doesn't say anything about a version for Windows mobile. . .but there's hope. . .  I'd venture to guess this is in response to B&N releasing the Nook. . .which also has phone and computer apps. . . . .


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Geemont said:


> What about Kindle for Mac?


Yeah, where's the Mac love? Oh well, if I'm desperate I can always load a VM.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> Yeah, where's the Mac love? Oh well, if I'm desperate I can always load a VM.


YEah, what ABOUT mac?

They ca't just leave us out in the cold!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I apologize if this has already been mentioned - I searched, but didn't see any threads. Anyone have any user info regarding this PC app?

(Gizmodo) Sorry, link wasn't working
_Every Win 7 Tablet is a Multitouch Color Kindle (With This App)
Nook better watch it. One of the "surprises" at the Windows 7 keynote: a multitouch Kindle app for Windows 7 from Amazon. Ebook reading with pinch text zooming, and yes, color photos. Looks great. A full-color shot:

Okay, so now we just saw the app running on an Acer tablet. Apparently it'll use an accelerometer to rotate pages, depending on the orientation of the tablet.
Here's the full press release (thanks Dan!).

With Kindle for PC, readers can take advantage of the following features:

* Purchase, download, and read hundreds of thousands of books available in the Kindle Store
* Access their entire library of previously purchased Kindle books stored on Amazon's servers for free
* Choose from over 10 different font sizes and adjust words per line
* Add and automatically synchronize bookmarks and last page read
* View notes and highlights marked on Kindle and Kindle DX
* Zoom in and out of text with a pinch of the fingers (Windows 7 users only)
* Turn pages with a finger swipe (available in a future release for Windows 7 users)_


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

You get the torches, I'll get the pitchforks


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

So... this mean I can read any book that I have in my Amazon library with any computer. No limit?


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

This is great news! And making it available for free is very generous. It may backfire though. Now I'm waiting for a Kindle without Amazon.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I signed up for their email notification when it becomes available...interesting.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just submitted my email notification request.  Never got around to downloading the B&N PC reader and now I think this is the better option. will work perfectly on my netbook Ace.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Anarel said:


> YEah, what ABOUT mac?
> 
> They ca't just leave us out in the cold!


I too am a Mac user, and already sent an email request about Mac support. After all, Amazon bought Stanza, and they have desktop ereader software for the Mac already.
I'm just hoping that Amazon made the announcement today because it's also Windows 7 release day, and the Mac announcement will be close behind.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Just submitted my email notification request. Never got around to downloading the B&N PC reader and now I think this is the better option. will work perfectly on my netbook Ace.


That is exactly where I plan to download to also b-kay. My HP netbook will be perfect for this application.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, my philosophy for operating system upgrades has been to not do it until there's a piece of software I must have that requires the OS. This may be it...


chilady1 said:


> I have signed up as well. Would like to know when this comes out as I have books I would rather access from my computer. Good to see Amazon making some changes in light of B&N's annoucement. If they give me folders, I can die a happy woman!


Who knows which came first, the chicken or the egg? Maybe B&N pushed up their announcement (because their ereader isn't available until Nov 30) knowing that Amazon was going to come out with both the I-Kindle and this software.  Either way, this is a good thing. Signing up now....some things would be nice to read on the PC. Or at least to have that option.

Betsy


----------



## lostknitter (Feb 5, 2009)

I may be demonstrating my stoopid here, but does this mean you wouldn't need to own a Kindle to purchase and read books from the Kindle store?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Chris W said:


> I too am a Mac user, and already sent an email request about Mac support. After all, Amazon bought Stanza, and they have desktop ereader software for the Mac already.
> I'm just hoping that Amazon made the announcement today because it's also Windows 7 release day, and the Mac announcement will be close behind.


Amazon just posted this on Facebook:

Amazon Kindle For the Mac users out there, we will be releasing a free Kindle for Mac application in the next few months.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

lostknitter said:


> I may be demonstrating my stoopid here, but does this mean you wouldn't need to own a Kindle to purchase and read books from the Kindle store?


Yes. Just like you can do now with Kindle on the iPhone.

L


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

lostknitter said:


> I may be demonstrating my stoopid here, but does this mean you wouldn't need to own a Kindle to purchase and read books from the Kindle store?


That's exactly what this means. You can purchase books from Amazon, sans Kindle, and read them on your PC if you choose.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Who knows which came first, the chicken or the egg? Maybe B&N pushed up their announcement (because their ereader isn't available until Nov 30) knowing that Amazon was going to come out with both the I-Kindle and this software.  Either way, this is a good thing. Signing up now....some things would be nice to read on the PC. Or at least to have that option.
> Betsy


Your absolutely right Betsy, who knows which came first. B&N quite possibly could be reacting to Amazon's I-Kindle and Kindle PC. Good point!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, my philosophy for operating system upgrades has been to not do it until there's a piece of software I must have that requires the OS. This may be it...
> Betsy


Per the site -- scroll down a bit on the page linked above -- the app is also supposed to work on XP and Vista. . . . .


----------



## RJC5XTC (May 8, 2009)

Folders would be awesome.  I wonder if there is a "sharing of books" feature lurking out there in the future too?


Robert


----------



## lostknitter (Feb 5, 2009)

Thank You Leslie and Chilady1! My friend doesn't have the means right now to purchase a Kindle, she lost her job, but she reads about as much as I do, and this will be a good option for her. Less expensive than purchasing most dead tree books and saves gas (she is about 20 miles from the nearest book store). Excellent news.


----------



## eneisch (Mar 22, 2009)

More Mac news from an article on today's CNET news:

"And what about a Kindle app for Macs? Well, Drew Herdener, Amazon.com's Director of Communications, tells us, "We will be coming out with Kindle for Mac in the next few months." Herdener also confirms that Kindle for Blackberry will debut soon."

Good news!!!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

RJC5XTC said:


> Folders would be awesome. I wonder if there is a "sharing of books" feature lurking out there in the future too?
> Robert


Please, don't hold your breathe on this one. I figure if I keep saying it or speak it into existence, it may happen.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> That's exactly what this means. You can purchase books from Amazon, sans Kindle, and read them on your PC if you choose.


Unless they come out with an E-Ink application for my laptop, I'll pass on reading a book on the computer.
My eyes are bad enough already!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I also find reading lengthy things on my desktop monitor taxing. If it's more than a page long, I generally just skim read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Per the site -- scroll down a bit on the page linked above -- the app is also supposed to work on XP and Vista. . . . .


I did see that, but there are features that are Windows 7 only. 

It will never replace my Kindle for steady reading, but sometimes I want to look things up that I read on the Kindle, this will make it easier!

Betsy


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Excerpt: 
"The Seattle-based online retailer said Thursday that it will release an application called "Kindle for PC" in November. It will let you buy, download and read Kindle books on a Windows-based PC, regardless of whether you own a Kindle.
If you also own a Kindle, you can see any notes or highlights made on the e-reader.
Amazon will also keep track of where you are in a book, so you can stop reading on your PC and pick up at the same place on your Kindle."

Full article:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hKIkpVRuohNYYycSx8iMTFPJDjiAD9BGAKU

This is cool, just wish they would have Mac version at the same time...

Wonder if it will sync content with a USB-tethered Kindle device?


----------



## islandfamily (Oct 20, 2009)

hopefully they get a blackberry version too.

it would be great to pass the time at doctors offices and such when I dont have my kindle with me.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

Just realized the best feature for Kindle for PC will be taking notes. I would love to stop reading on my DX, pick up at the same point on my PC (really my Mac, but let's not split hairs here), and type a long note on a real keyboard. I could then go right back to reading on my DX! That is going to make the experience that much better.
On a related point, this should also make textbook reading that much more palatable on the Kindle. The ability to view color versions on your computer, and annotate as I mentioned above, should finally turn students on to the e-book world.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Chris W said:


> I too am a Mac user, and already sent an email request about Mac support. After all, Amazon bought Stanza, and they have desktop ereader software for the Mac already.
> I'm just hoping that Amazon made the announcement today because it's also Windows 7 release day, and the Mac announcement will be close behind.


Mac users don't worry. This was announced on the Windows 7 release date as a "Windows 7 plus" feature. I will assume that the Amazon/Microsoft agreement did not include Mac version so as not to take away from Microsoft thunder. I bet that a Mac version is announced soon.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

This is what they said on their facebook page: "For the Mac users out there, we will be releasing a free Kindle for Mac application in the next few months"


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I still want the Windows mobile app.  But a pc option is good news.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Whew...at least we know the Mac version is coming!  I won't use it much--I've never even used the iPhone one, though I downloaded it--but I think hubby will.  

Now if only Amazon would listen to some of our other requests......


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Hn, dunno if this has already been posted before me, but I found this at AmazonK Forums..

"And what about a Kindle app for Macs? Well, Drew Herdener, Amazon.com's Director of Communications, tells us, "We will be coming out with Kindle for Mac in the next few months." Herdener also confirms that Kindle for Blackberry will debut soon. "

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10381272-1.html?tag=TOCmoreStories.0


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

my first thoughts on the note thing was that it would be great for students they could make a quick note on the Kindle while reading then expand on it on the computer -- 

My introduction to ebooks was ereader so I could see myself occasionally using my Mac to read - but I enjoy my Kindle much more --


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

tsemple said:


> Excerpt:
> "The Seattle-based online retailer said Thursday that it will release an application called "Kindle for PC" in November. It will let you buy, download and read Kindle books on a Windows-based PC, regardless of whether you own a Kindle.
> If you also own a Kindle, you can see any notes or highlights made on the e-reader.
> Amazon will also keep track of where you are in a book, so you can stop reading on your PC and pick up at the same place on your Kindle."
> ...


Um...why?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Chris W said:


> Just realized the best feature for Kindle for PC will be taking notes. I would love to stop reading on my DX, pick up at the same point on my PC (really my Mac, but let's not split hairs here), and type a long note on a real keyboard. I could then go right back to reading on my DX! That is going to make the experience that much better.
> On a related point, this should also make textbook reading that much more palatable on the Kindle. The ability to view color versions on your computer, and annotate as I mentioned above, should finally turn students on to the e-book world.


What great news; they are addressing a lot of critiques that have arisen - the complaint from students; remarks about difficulty reading diagrams & maps, reference books in general.

This is so great. I will continue to really read on my Kindle, but being able to expand notes & view images on my netbook is going to be so great. Very exciting indeed.


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you suppose this change is coming out of the Princeton experiment?  Perhaps they are listening to all comments after all.  It would provide the best of both worlds, so to speak.

I was hoping to see them allow use on Blackberry devices as well as the Iphone and Ipod Touch.  In fact I sent an email to Customer Service asking about this just before I decided to purchase my K2.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

More thoughts - I think this will do a great deal to address the college concerns. Students can use their laptops or netbooks to more easily access the material, ; it might even be that students will just use pc/laptop/netbooks overall to access their Kindle textbooks; maybe not even use a kindle too much - they do most of their work on computers anyway; my kids have lots of classes where profs post lots of materials online, in addition to any textbook that they order up, so they are always reading online; if they can convert that material to Kindle version & read them via e-ink, then switch back to the pc for more extensive note-taking: again it's sounding like the best of all worlds;
I also think that those of experiementing with tagging our books via notes is getting us over the 'folder' gripe (some of us even like the internal tagging concept better than then folder concept).

Woo hooo looks like lots of joy to come!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

It's nice to see other apps coming forth for Kindle ebooks. The PC version will be a nice addition for netbooks. I'm hoping they come out with a BlackBerry version as well.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

> Kindle for Blackberry


YES!!!!!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi All, this is great news for blind and visually impaired people, who don't have enough vision to read off the Kindle E Ink display.  I am lucky that I can use the Kindle 2, but people I know, who are low vision can't see it.  Every low vision persons situation is different.  My only concern is that Amazon may not follow the standard Windows conventions in creating the interface of the Kindle for PC app.  If that is the case, it means that it will not work with screen readers or magnification programs for our population.  I am going to keep my fingers crossed.  The other part of this that will be interesting to watch is the law suit filed by the consumer organizations for the blind, ACB and the NFB, who stated that not having access to the Kindle was discriminatory because the universities and colleges received grant money to setup this trials for students, and this is a violation of the ADA.  I am not militant about these things myself, I would rather talk it out than jump in right away and go for the the throat.  I can promise you that the two groups will respond before the ink is cold on the announcement, especially the NFB, they are vary militant in nature.  Anyway, that is my two cents.  Again, it will be interesting to watch.

Gene


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Just saw this: Drew Herdener, Amazon.com's Director of Communications, said a Mac version was set to be released in the next few months, and the Kindle for BlackBerry would debut soon as well.

here: http://stuff.tv/News/Amazon-Kindle-for-PC-free-desktop-app-coming-next-month/13516/
and sorta confirmed on crunchgear


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Xopher said:


> It's nice to see other apps coming forth for Kindle ebooks. The PC version will be a nice addition for netbooks. I'm hoping they come out with a BlackBerry version as well.


I put my vote in for that as well!!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm guessing that reading a book on your computer will use up another one of the 6 licenses, like reading on another Kindle, right?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> I'm guessing that reading a book on your computer will use up another one of the 6 licenses, like reading on another Kindle, right?


That would make sense. I guess we'll find out for sure soon.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

eh, I really don't have any desire to read books on my computer, good thing since they tied themselves to microsoft anyway. I like my K and iphone because I can read anywhere. And I'm sure they are going to consider this application/program another device out of my max allowance. No thank you.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

lostknitter said:


> I may be demonstrating my stoopid here, but does this mean you wouldn't need to own a Kindle to purchase and read books from the Kindle store?


You already don't.


----------



## scott_audio (Oct 19, 2009)

i dance with the penguin here, i asked them for linux support but it most likely won't happen... maybe it'll work in one of the emulators or virtual machine... I'm glad to see they are thinking of the mac


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems like it would be dead easy to have a Linux based app since, rumor has it, that's the underlying OS in the Kindle!

I don't expect I'll actually read much on the Kindle. . .but it would be nice to have the app just in case. . . . 

Waiting for the Windows mobile version.    I expect they're rolling them out roughly by popularity:  iThings, Windows machines, then Mac flavors, other handheld types, etc. . . . . .


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Just signed up - I really wouldn't want to read a whole book on my pc (that's why I LOVE my Kindle), but it looks like it could useful in some situations.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought I had posted this, but they are putting a version together for both Mac and Blackberry so that will cover a LOT of new users.  I have heard of iPhone-ers who get Kindle books and don't own a Kindle.  While I can't fathom that, it'll probably be the same for some pc/Mac/Blackberry users.  Amazon is snatching up all the users they can


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Chris W said:


> Just realized the best feature for Kindle for PC will be taking notes. I would love to stop reading on my DX, pick up at the same point on my PC (really my Mac, but let's not split hairs here), and type a long note on a real keyboard. I could then go right back to reading on my DX! That is going to make the experience that much better.
> On a related point, this should also make textbook reading that much more palatable on the Kindle. The ability to view color versions on your computer, and annotate as I mentioned above, should finally turn students on to the e-book world.


Mac and PC user here and you said it right, Chris. We need an app for our Mac too. Since Apple has the Kindle app, I cannot believe there would not be a Mac app for Kindle/Amazon. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There were several fairly reliable source references in the thread that said they expect to bring out the PC app in November but are also working on a Mac and Blackberry version.  I don't think finger crossing is needed, just patience.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't really plan on "reading" books on my netbook but as the download is free and as I have a KK I will be using the application as a backup for my Kindle.  If, God forbid, anything should happen to my Kindle, I will still be able to read until a replacement can be obtained.  IMHO you can never have too much of a good thing.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think finger crossing is needed, just patience.


Ah but patience is so hard!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I don't really plan on "reading" books on my netbook but as the download is free and as I have a KK I will be using the application as a backup for my Kindle. If, God forbid, anything should happen to my Kindle, I will still be able to read until a replacement can be obtained. IMHO you can never have too much of a good thing.


You make a very good point. Now, when the KDX requires a battery change, my hubby and I can continue to read on either of our computers or my iPod Touch.

Does anyone know if you can buy and read on either a PC or MAC via Whispernet without purchasing a Kindle? Do you just purchase the books and have them sent to whatever device Amazon supports? Wow, if so, that means everyone who wants to purchase books from Amazon can do so and NOT purchase a Kindle. Kind of like shooting yourself in the foot.

That being said, it appears that Amazon is all about selling books, not Kindles.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I really like this move that Amazon has announced.
It should spice up the market.
And....
When you consider the report:

"Gone is the basic U.S.-only version of the Kindle. In dropping the model, Amazon lowered the price of the Kindle with international roaming, introduced this month, from $279 to $259, which is the same price B&N is asking for the Nook."

Things are heating up.
I am glad that I have my K2.
I will sit and watch the pot boil.

Just sayin......


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

This is cool.  I've signed up, and am going back to read the entire thing in a moment, but my first thought was "samples".  Instead of turning on Whispernet and downloading to K just to read a few pages I can check out the book on my computer.  Love it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a very good point, Silver, and I don't think it's been mentioned before.  Though they recently changed the sample system to allow for d/l a sample to your computer, you still needed to move it to your Kindle to read it.

With a Kindle app for PC, I can d/l the samples, and just leave them stored on the PC until I get to reading them. . . .and then if I buy the book can send that to a Kindle.  That'll really free up space on my home page as I've got a lot of samples I haven't gotten to.  It's one more way to sort of keep a Kindle book wish list.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I really like this move that Amazon has announced.
> It should spice up the market.
> And....
> When you consider the report:
> ...


LOL, yes, that is the smart thing to do.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Xopher said:


> It's nice to see other apps coming forth for Kindle ebooks. The PC version will be a nice addition for netbooks. I'm hoping they come out with a BlackBerry version as well.


I agree. I would love to have my Blackberry as a backup.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Silver said:


> This is cool. I've signed up, and am going back to read the entire thing in a moment, but my first thought was "samples". Instead of turning on Whispernet and downloading to K just to read a few pages I can check out the book on my computer. Love it.


Actually, you can do that now with the Mobipocket Reader or Stanza software. You just have to change the file extension to .prc or .mobi so that it recognizes it.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

marianner said:


> Actually, you can do that now with the Mobipocket Reader or Stanza software. You just have to change the file extension to .prc or .mobi so that it recognizes it.


That is only true if the book is non-DRM. For DRMed files you will need that Amazon reader.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think marianner was talking about reading samples, which should work on mobipocket reader as they are _not_ DRM'd.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Does anyone know when this will be available? All I've found is "coming soon"....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's all we know. But you can go here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_85826531_3?ie=UTF8&docId=1000426311&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_r=11WJB56NJZBWE8CS1SAF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=496369211&pf_rd_i=133141011

and put in your e-mail address and they'll let you know when it is really on.


----------

